# Explore The Galaxy On Fantasy Grounds! N.E.W. Now On The Virtual Tabletop!



## Reynard (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## zedturtle (Oct 27, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 27, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Myrdin Potter (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice to see the official support.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 27, 2017)

I ran a short home brew NEW game on FG a few months ago but it was a little difficult due to trying to make the mechanics work. I will purchase this later and give it a go and write up impressions when I get a chance.


----------



## Xaelvaen (Oct 27, 2017)

Well done, Morrus - I'm quite happy to see W.O.I.N. getting more attention like this.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow!
Impressive!


----------



## Joel Lovell (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm looking forward to diving into the WOIN system. I bought the FG edition, but from the post on FG store, it says, "This is a What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. core rulebook. This product includes the WOIN ruleset needed for play and the existing WOIN rulebooks Future Careers, Future Equipment, Future Core, Space, and Building a Universe. Also included separately are a bonus EONS article entitled Resolve: Horror, Sanity, & Social Combat, providing an entirely optional rule straight from EONS, the official magazine of the WOIN roleplaying game system."

Is there a pdf of these rule books somewhere? I can't for the life of me find it within the FG interface, just a few things that look like bare bones tables.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2017)

The Fantasy Grounds ruleset *is* the rulebook. I can’t help with the interface though - I’m new to virtual tabletops! But I have seen screenshots of lots of text, so all the rulebook is in there. 

But if you head over to woinrpg.com, there’s links to al the places you can also buy it in PDF or hardcover formats.


----------



## Joel Lovell (Nov 1, 2017)

I found them. It turns out, under library, when you click on the link to the WOIN book, several links appear to tables, but there is a link, a few down from these that says 'reference document' and the rules are in there.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2017)

Joel Lovell said:


> I found them. It turns out, under library, when you click on the link to the WOIN book, several links appear to tables, but there is a link, a few down from these that says 'reference document' and the rules are in there.




Excellent!


----------



## Joel Lovell (Nov 1, 2017)

Where should I go, to look into licensing information, for publishing content for this game system? I am interested in creating a setting, adventures, and publishing on DriveThru. Thank you -


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2017)

Joel Lovell said:


> Where should I go, to look into licensing information, for publishing content for this game system? I am interested in creating a setting, adventures, and publishing on DriveThru. Thank you -




Everything you need to know is on woinrpg.com.


----------



## Rod5 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Looking forward to your next post*



Reynard said:


> I ran a short home brew NEW game on FG a few months ago but it was a little difficult due to trying to make the mechanics work. I will purchase this later and give it a go and write up impressions when I get a chance.




Thank you, Reynard.
I'm looking forward to your promised follow-up post regarding  impressions of your experience.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 7, 2017)

Rod5 said:


> Thank you, Reynard.
> I'm looking forward to your promised follow-up post regarding  impressions of your experience.




I got sidetracked by Carnage on the Mountain XX (an annual game convention in Killington VT) but now that that's over I will be taking a look at FG WOIN.


----------

